# Mid Morning/Afternoon Snacks ??



## ians (Jun 14, 2002)

I am trying to up my food intake to the recommended 5-6 meals a day, however im struggling to find convenient things which i can eat mid morning and mid afternoon with my protein shakes !

I know peolpe recommend things like chicken, beef etc - but this is just not possible while i am at work !!

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what i could be eating ?? Perhaps something which i could prepare the night before and keep in the fridge at work !

Im currentlly 198lbs and looking to get to 210lbs.

My cuurent daily intake is :-

Breakfast:-
1 x bowl of cereal
1 x protein shake
1 x 5g Creatine

Mid Morning:-
1 x protein shake

Lunch:-
2 x Sandwhich (Chicken Breast, wholemeal bread)
1 x Apple
1 x Orange
1 x Low fat yoghurt

Mid Afternoon:-
1 x protein shake

Dinner:-
2 x Baked Potato
2 x Chicken Breast
or
1 x Pasta
2 x Chicken Breast

WORKOUT

1 x protein shake
1 x 5g Creatine

Any advice would be very much appreciated !


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 14, 2002)

Peanut Butter or Peanuts can be very convinient..and also addicting.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

What about cottage cheese? I eat it with a cut apple and sprinkle the mix with cinammon. It's a great mix of protien, fiber, calcium!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 14, 2002)

raw nuts, beef jerky, a ''natural'' peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## ians (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> raw nuts, beef jerky, a ''natural'' peanut butter sandwich.



Any particular type of nut ?? as i was led to believe that although nuts are a good source of protein and carbs, they can contain a large amount of fat !!


----------



## Brian_m35 (Jun 14, 2002)

I agree with Miss LeDix. Cottage cheese is great for a snack. I always make sure to have some in stock in the fridge at work. Some other quick snacks you can bring with you are a few hard boiled eggs ( I eat just the whites from two and the whole of the third ), chicken breasts cooked the night before, or a can or package of tuna. I'm sure some of the experts here can come up with a bunch of other ideas too.


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 14, 2002)

It's good fat...plus it's good to take with your protein shake, but nuts are high in calories...1/4 of a cup got almost 200...but it's good since you're trying to bulk.  Don't eat the whole can...just in moderation.  Almonds, cashews and pecans are pretty good for snaking...


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ians *_
> 
> 
> Any particular type of nut ?? as i was led to believe that although nuts are a good source of protein and carbs, they can contain a large amount of fat !!


raw almonds, walnuts, peanuts, and yes, in moderation.keep in mind, they are good fats.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 14, 2002)

Nuts  I'd go w/ nuts w/ those shakes....all those that have been mentioned...raw almonds, peanuts, walnuts, cashews, pecans, etc.


----------



## maggie (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd only add to try and get unsalted nuts.  I'm able to find unsalted p-nuts.

If there's one thing I hate.....it's salty nuts.  Right w8?


----------



## ians (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> raw almonds, walnuts, peanuts, and yes, in moderation.keep in mind, they are good fats.



What about nuts and Raisins ? i am a bit partial to those !!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by maggie *_
> I'd only add to try and get unsalted nuts.  I'm able to find unsalted p-nuts.
> 
> If there's one thing I hate.....it's salty nuts.  Right w8?



Nothing worse than salty nuts maggie


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh...and skip the raisins....pure sugar and bad for your teeth!


----------



## ians (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and skip the raisins....pure sugar and bad for your teeth!



Thanks W8 - i will try and keep away from them from now on !!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 14, 2002)

You can also add calories to your shakes by adding fruit (strawberries or kiwis are awesome) or even blending peanut butter in with them or some cream (a DP recommendation in his bulking diet).  

As for other snacks, if you can stand things like hummus on pitas they are easy to store and fast to make.  Just make sure they are whole wheat and made naturally.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and skip the raisins....pure sugar and bad for your teeth!


you said it sweetie.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 16, 2002)

Is there any real substitution for cottage cheese? I read all the other options, but everyone seems to prefer cottage cheese over anything else, but I can't stand cottage cheese


----------



## ians (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> Is there any real substitution for cottage cheese? I read all the other options, but everyone seems to prefer cottage cheese over anything else, but I can't stand cottage cheese



Neither can i.........anyone got any other suggestions ??


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

Well whatever you do...don't mix the last of the chocolate protein w/ your cottage cheese!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

I swear, cottage cheese should win some sort of award for being the most hated food. And the post pre-judged. As with many foods, there are many types and brands of cottage cheese. Personally, I prefer a brand called Friendship, the pink container, which low fat. I eat cottage cheese with some sort of fruit. If I eat it with an apple, then I sprinkle the whole thing with cinammon. If I eat it with peach or strawberries, then the juice of the fruit starts to blend with the cottage cheese, and it's yummy!

If you must eat it plain, at least sprinkle some cinammon.

It is not that bad, I promise!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh I love cottage cheese....just not mixed w/ chocolate protein


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh I love cottage cheese....just not mixed w/ chocolate protein


ya big chicken.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 19, 2002)

Am I the only freak who mixes whey with cottage cheese?
I like to throw in some peanut butter as well.
I also like peanut butter and eggs
and peanut butter and chicken.

As for a substitute for cottage cheese,
any slow digesting, high quality protein will do.
Plus you can avoid the sugar.
Or
Try takin some cottage cheese, chocolate whey
and a couple of scoops of peanut butter 
and mix that shit in a blender.
You won't taste the cottage cheese as much
and the lumpy texture of the cottage cheese
will become nice and smooth.
The texture of the cottage cheese seems to
bother alot of people.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Chesty....ya like peanut butter or sumthin?


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah w8
Me Chesty, Me Love Peanut Butter!
You know how addiciting that stuff is. 
Last night I went to sleep in my room.
When I woke up I found myself laying
on my living room couch with a spoon and
a jar of peanut butter.
I have no memory of when or how I got there.
I shit you not


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

lmao  I just licked the peanut butter jar clean...Mmmmm, yummy


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 19, 2002)

This is the first time in my life that
I wish I was a peanut butter jar 
hehe!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm eating 1 pound containers of cottage cheese at work, 54g protein per.

BTW, chocolate whey with cottage cheese IMO does NOT MIX, blech


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> This is the first time in my life that
> I wish I was a peanut butter jar
> hehe!



Weren't you a bike seat the other day? Now you're a peanut butter jar....


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 19, 2002)

You are right.
But now I wanna be a peanut butter flavored bicycle seat.
The perfect combo.
I'll have woman sit on my face and then lick me clean.


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> You are right.
> But now I wanna be a peanut butter flavored bicycle seat.
> The perfect combo.
> I'll have woman sit on my face and then lick me clean.



Finally,  a perfect combo, I think that I've tried peanut butter with everthing, but I see that I was wrong.  Love P.B., thought I was the only one that was so crazy about it.
So, when can I take the bike for a ride?


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 20, 2002)

Anytime babe!
You know your're Special


----------

